# Wer kennt diese Steuerung (tele-mops)



## olitheis (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben kürzlich einen Schaltschrank ausgeschlachtet mit einer "telemops" ??? SPS Steuerung. Kennt jemand von euch evtl. diese Steuerung oder weiss eine gute Quelle für Doku und Infos. Ich würde sie gerne inbetriebnehmen, um sie evtl. wiederzuverwenden. Es war noch ein sehr abenteuerlichen (altes) Programmiergerät dabei.
Vielen Dank schonmal
Oli


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Januar 2007)

Das mops würde ich eher als m.ps lesen.

http://www.tele-haase.at/


----------



## olitheis (18 Januar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe auf der Seite nachgesehen, sieht aber aus, al wäre die Steuerung wirklich schon sehr alt. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine AW vom Support.
Danke nochmal


----------



## bmf (20 Dezember 2010)

Ich suche Ersatzteile für eine uralte tele haase m.ps SPS.
Habe soeben deinen Beitrag von 2007 gelesen.
Gibt es noch Ersatzteile. Suche vor allem ein Netzteil.

grüsse
bmf


----------



## olitheis (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich hätte evtl. noch Teile für die Steuerung.
Evtl. sogar ein Netzteil (N220...240/3,5) mehr steht nicht drauf.
Wäre das interessant?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## bmf (29 Dezember 2010)

*tele haase m.ps SPS*

Ja, das dürfte genau die Steuerung sein die ich suche. Funktionieren die Teile noch? Was verlangst du dafür?

Gruß
bmf


----------



## chr (25 Januar 2022)

Ich suche dringend Ersatzteile für eine Tele Haase m.ps SPS.
Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteile für so eine alte Steuerung?

Gruß
Chr


----------



## Papamus (10 September 2022)

Hallo chr
Ich habe mich gerade registrieret, um dir antworten zu können.
Ich habe noch sehr viele Komponenten von Tele Haase m.ps ( auch MoPS genannt).
Nebst > 10 gebrauchten Steuerungen habe ich auch noch viele originalverpackte Komponenten.

Außerdem hatten wir Software zur Programmierung und zum Testen von M.PS-Programmen entwickelt.
Das Status-Programm erlaubt die M.PS-CPU zu steuern wie Breakpoint setzen, Einzelzyklus und noch viel mehr.
Das Highlight war Forth auf der Steuerung, der M.PS ist dann direkt in Forth zu programmieren.

Solltest du noch Interesse haben, so bitte ich um kurze Antwort mit der Beschreibung der gesuchten Teile.

Papamus


----------



## chr (11 September 2022)

Hallo Papamus,

Danke dass du dich extra registriert hast um mir zu antworten!
Ja, ich habe noch Interesse an Ersatzteilen für diese Steuerung.
Genaugenommen nicht ich sondern ein Bekannter von mir der nicht so fit ist im Internet.
Am Besten wäre wenn du mit ihm direkt Kontakt aufnimmst und ihr beide klärt was er benötigt.
Entweder per Telefon oder WhatsApp.
Wäre das für dich OK? dann würde ich dir Kontaktdaten schicken.

lg
chr


----------



## Papamus (11 September 2022)

Hi !

Gerne nehme ich mit deinem Bekannten Kontakt auf. Whats App habe ich nicht, am liebsten wäre mir per Email.

max.hengl@hengl.at

Als Betreff soll er bitte "M.PS" schreiben, dann kenne ich mich aus.

mfg  Papamus


----------



## chr (16 November 2022)

Hallo Papamus,
Es besteht weiterhin Interesse an den Ersatzteilen.
Das mit dem Kontakt hat leider nicht funktioniert wie geplant da mein Bekannter mit email nicht so fit ist.
Ich habe ihm deine email Adresse weitergeleitet und er wusste nix damit anzufangen hat sich aber auch nicht gemeldet.
Das ist ein Elektriker;-)
Können wir den Kontakt irgendwie per Telefon herstellen.
Das ist glaube ich die schnellste Möglichkeit wo ihr direkt miteinander reden könnt.

lg
Chr


----------



## Papamus (16 November 2022)

Hallo Chr

Geht klar: + 4 3 6 6 4 1 6 2 1 1 7 3
lG Papamus


----------

